# will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v?



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

i'm wanting to upgrade my valve cover and was suggested getting a G60 valve cover, looks sweet so figured i'd go for it, now, will it have no problem fitting, switching over, to my 8v? or will it basically plug and play?


----------



## jtmoe (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

just bolt it on. 
You will need to use a G60 gasket. Mine had metal sleeves in it, that went around the studs. These prevented the gasket from sealing up. But with a little effort the sleeves were removed from the gasket, and it's been leak free for 3 years.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (jtmoe)*

Either that or replace the studs with the ones that belong on a G60 or ABA. TT sells the whole set-up for about $20 IIRC.


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_TT sells the whole set-up for about $20 IIRC.

I tried finding the kit but couldn't, can you tell me what to look under?


----------



## A2GTI_8V (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

http://www.germanautoparts.com and http://www.parts4vws.com have the kit cheaper IIRC


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (A2GTI_8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2GTI_8V* »_IIRC

sorry, what's that?
which would be better? looks better, lasts longer, G60 or i've found a G40 polo?


----------



## jtmoe (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

The G60 valve cover is cast Aluminium, so it's gonna last a good bit longer than you will, and will look good doing it. But I can't comment on a G40 cover as I've never even seen one. But if I had to guess, I would guess it's exactly the same.


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (jtmoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtmoe* »_The G60 valve cover is cast Aluminium, so it's gonna last a good bit longer than you will


than _I_ i will, just had to add my







face, ha ha!

i want a black cover, saw this guys and got a question, before i go and post and maybe ask for the wrong thing. here's the pics . . . 
















is the stock cover all black? even the emblem? or did this guy just scrape the pain off to make the emblem appear the crome way it does?


_Modified by pbundy at 10:43 PM 1-4-2004_


----------



## jtmoe (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

His looks great, but he's done some work. His isn't painted black, it's anodized black, which looks great, and provides a VERY hard coating. Then he had the VW logo polished through the anodizing to highlight it. Great stuff, but he’s gone the extra mile or two.
The stock one looks like this:








It’s not white, it’s just really clean bare aluminum, which is how they originally came.
Here's an auction for the cover, studs and the gasket:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...33627


_Modified by jtmoe at 12:49 AM 1-5-2004_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (jtmoe)*

the g60 has the breather on the driver side, 0pposite of other 8v motors.
keep that in mind. also, if your 8v is a aba, keep in mind the valve cover on an aba is recessed for a reason, to clear the intake.








this is a polo cover. it doesnt fit though unless your intake is....not over the valve cover. note the breather is on the "right" side.


----------



## jtmoe (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (speed51133!)*

*the g60 has the breather on the driver side, 0pposite of other 8v motors.*
I didn't notice this until you mentioned it, but clearly the ones you and I posted are that way. BUT, the one he posted has the breather on the driver's side, and the one on my car has the breather on the driver's side. So, they apparently made at least two versions of it.


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (speed51133!)*

i looked at my intake, it doesn't look like it's going over the cover. it's the stock engine. not sure if that's ABA or not. still got the stock cool-air intake system on it . . . am i gonna have a problem?
so these pictures that you posted, and like you said, have the breather on the opposite side of my 8v, but the pictures i posted the guy's is like mine . . . so what kind of valve cover does he have?
guess i was a little slow on my response. yeah, so then it is still a G60 cover, i just need to look for one with the breather on the driver side?


_Modified by pbundy at 11:39 AM 1-5-2004_


----------



## jtmoe (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

If your car is an A2, 1.8L 8v, the G60 cover won't pose any issue as far as bolting to the motor or conflicting with the intake. But now that we know there are two different varieties, you know you need to decide which you want. Both will work. One will take a bit more work, and be more unique. The other will be dead simple, and much more common.


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (jtmoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtmoe* »_clearly the ones you and I posted are that way. BUT, the one he posted has the breather on the driver's side, *and the one on my car* has the breather on the driver's side. So, they apparently made at least two versions of it.

so does that mean you're gonna switch the one you have for sale to the one you have on your car and sell that to me? i'll let you take the . . .

_Quote, originally posted by *jtmoe* »_more unique.

one.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

g60 was not the only car to get a valve cover thats aluminum. 
all the g60 covers have the oil cap on passenger side, and breather on driver side.
the polo valve cover is what I have in my pic, and most likley is in the pic above with the valve cover/gasket/studs on some wood floor.
you can use whatever, but remember that you have to route your pcv somewhere, and one valve cover will make it easier than the other.


----------



## jtmoe (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

I'm thinking.... no.


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

i believe i found what i wanted. getting a kit: valve cover, rubber gasket and studs from http://www.futrellautowerks.com (if anyone contacts them, talk to Dean, Paul sent you). he called it a polo and basically described it as the one i pictured . . . 
_Quote, originally posted by *Futrell Autowerks* »_We still have a few of the polo valve cover kits in stock, the polo cover looks like a G60 cover but the oil filler is on the left side instead of the right and the cap is not flush mounted
 . . . sounds like what i pictured so i'm gonna go check it out. the actual name would be cool to know, so i can correctly tell people what i got, but then, in a sense, the actual name of it don't matter much either. i found it so all good! sounds like it should fit no problem so even better! thanks guys for your input!


_Modified by pbundy at 3:37 PM 1-6-2004_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

polo g40 motor, take a close look at the valve cover. (g40 head is crossflow,btw)















this wouldn't work of course. Maybe the regular polo ones would.
The g60 valve cover came in only one variant i've seen in the usa..
ebay always seems to have one or two.


_Modified by mrkrad at 7:10 PM 1-6-2004_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (mrkrad)*

nobody listens to my warnings....
the valve cover I have in my pic, is a polo cover.
it wont fit an aba with a stock intake manifold.


----------



## jtmoe (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (mrkrad)*

*The g60 valve cover came in only one variant i've seen in the usa.*
In this thread, we've seen one G60 cover that has the oil filler on the passenger's side (look up), and I pulled my cover off of a junkyard G60, and it has the filler on the passenger's side. 
Does this mean all G60s have the filler on the passenger's side, or that we have two versions?








I'm just trying to be really clear becasue there appears to be some confusion


_Modified by jtmoe at 4:37 PM 1-6-2004_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (jtmoe)*

of course its on the passenger side, how else would the corrado's recirc of exhaust gases reach to the boost return tubes? if it was on the drivers side you'd have to run the breather all over the top of the valve cover to get back to the boost return tubes?
(Can't speak for european cars. But show me the valve cover inside the engine bay. hold on lemme look for a g60-gti pic).











_Modified by mrkrad at 7:46 PM 1-6-2004_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (mrkrad)*

you can clearly see how the venting of the valve cover goes into the boost tubes.. Can't imagine how you'd go bout it if it was on the other side..


----------



## jtmoe (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (mrkrad)*

Well, I guess that clears that up. G60 valve covers appear to all have the breather on the driver's side. Thanks guys.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_nobody listens to my warnings....
the valve cover I have in my pic, is a polo cover.
it wont fit an aba with a stock intake manifold.

So your is from a Polo 6N with the 100 bhp 1,6L then, same as the one fitted to Golf III and Vento/Jetta III
The Polo G40 does not have a vent in the valve cover. It is only the boost bypass that goes through the valve cover (tube inside the valvecover)


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (1,3LG60)*

i guess the guy i got it from could have just been wrong.
but you can see my cover in the pics above.


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_









just had to say that that was one fine looking engine bay!
ok, so, in conclusion, if the valve cover has the oil filler on the passenger side, it's the G60 cover?
which would be a G40?
polo?


----------



## sccaITA16V (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

The short answer is yes, the G60 cover will fit your 8V. However, nobody addressed a most critical part of the mod - - where the accelerator cable goes!!! I have done this to my old 8v Scirocco and you will need to fabricate a solid bracket and bolt it to the valve cover studs, And I do mean solid and stout or it gonna leave you on the side of the road, if you know what i mean







Get a new breather box from the dealer and vent it back to the airbox with a generic hose. 
Do not overlook these two items or your install will not work.
Good luck


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (sccaITA16V)*

ah dangit! and i was thinking i was just gonna be able to bolt it on and go! 
what's the breather box? do you got any pics of how you did it?
i was told that on some older cars they were equipped with something already that was different? that might be able to fix this set back?


_Modified by pbundy at 3:10 PM 1-8-2004_


----------



## sccaITA16V (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

If you look at the Corrado pics above, you will see a black breather (vent) opposite the oil cap. The early G60s it was round, like your golf, the later ones it was square and bolted to the top of the cover. it traps then separates oil vapor and vents it to the air intake box.
hope this helps


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (sccaITA16V)*

so do i need to get a square one? why is this?
will my round one not fit a G60 cover?
if i get the square breather, does it just hook up to my exhisting hoses?
thanks guys for all your help


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: will G60 valve cover fit, no problem, my 8v? (pbundy)*

half _bump_ 
half asking something else. because i'm wanting to put this on my 8v, and there is the issue of the bracket that held the ISV and breather hoses . . . i think i found a solution for the ISV but this would remove the current bracket and i don't believe it would still be able to hold the breather hose. if i had the square breather would i still face this problem?


----------

